# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Visual Basic .NET >  Convert String To And From Base64

## VB6Learner

Here is how to convert normal string to Base64


```
            Dim byt As Byte() = System.Text.Encoding.UTF8.GetBytes(TextBox1.Text)
            TextBox2.Text = Convert.ToBase64String(byt)
```

Here is how to convert Base64 to normal string


```
            Dim b As Byte() = Convert.FromBase64String(TextBox1.Text)
            TextBox2.Text = System.Text.Encoding.UTF8.GetString(b)
```

Comment what you think!

----------

